

Ask HN: Handling NoScript on Your Web Site - Freebytes

So, how do you handle NoScript users on your site if you utilize such functions for required operations on the site?  I was thinking about having a redirect that only works if JavaScript is enabled and giving people a warning they need to enable it if they stay at that page, but is there any better method of handling these situations?  Are there so many people using NoScript (such as myself) that I should consider it a concern?
======
gelatious
is the noscript tag not good enough?

